# DON'T TAKE THE BAIT POTUS.....LET IRAQ AND IRAN FIGHT IT OUT BETWEEN THEMSELVES !!!!!



## nononono (Dec 31, 2019)

*This is the Democrats at their Dirtiest Politics Yet.......!!









The DEMOCRATS are CRIMINALS backed into a corner ....!

Send Nancy over with Adam Schiff to protect the Embassy front Gate !*


----------

